# Rayonier hunting?



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wondering, anyone dealt with Rayonier on a lease, I am looking at some property, but was looking for input. The land we have now, the landowner is clear-cutting in the middle of the season.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

The club Im in has some property from them. We haven't had any problem during the season. BUT a paper company owns that land for one reason and one reason only. MONEY. And Im not talking about the money from the lease. If they need to cut the trees and its hunting season, that won't stop them one bit. Basically you pay the lease so that you can look after their land and they don't have to pay someone to do it (thats all that lease is good for to them). Other wise you won't have any problems with them.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

They are usually higher per acre than most others out there leasing in our area...also, they have property all around where I have a small lease this year (Wallace, AL north of Brewton)and currently have trucks in there now select cutting that property. I used RMS, LLC this year and got really good rates - give em a call and see what they say. I did business wit Brian (leases in AL) his # is 251-937-2691 ext 1. They also have FL properties - but when I asked for a property in the north end of Escambia/Santa Rosa this past spring, I was told that all the property was spoken for...however, who knows what will happen now with the economy the way it is! The florida location is on the corner of Quinttette and Hwy 95A (very back of property,light yellowish bldg)Good luck! :usaflag


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I know of a bunch of land coming open in the next 2 years around us. About 6000 acres. But they want $9 to start and the first half of the $ needs to be in by Feb 1st. I also have heard of land in Wilcox co. that is coming open for $9. I cant see spending that much in Brewton when the black belt can be hunted for the same price and it comes with a cabin. I'm not giving the info out b/c if we don't take it there already is a line.


----------



## seecarmichael (Jan 3, 2016)

I agree with the others, they started cutting our lease New Year's Day without warning and blocked the roads to the property so we couldn't get in to hunt. Waste of time and money. This was our first time leasing and we will not do it again.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

We have had several rayonier leases. They tend to go up a small amount every year in the lease and also charge you for food plots. Road maintenance doesn't happen, they will cut when they want too. But all in all if it's a piece of property that is worth the money I would lease from them no hesitation. One thing they didn't do to us was give anybody else opportunity at outbudding us once we had it.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

hit man said:


> Just wondering, anyone dealt with Rayonier on a lease, I am looking at some property, but was looking for input. The land we have now, the landowner is clear-cutting in the middle of the season.


That is just part of it, look at the upside the next 4 or 5 years those clear cuts will be dynamite.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Bullshark said:


> I know of a bunch of land coming open in the next 2 years around us. About 6000 acres. But they want $9 to start and the first half of the $ needs to be in by Feb 1st. I also have heard of land in Wilcox co. that is coming open for $9. I cant see spending that much in Brewton when the black belt can be hunted for the same price and it comes with a cabin. I'm not giving the info out b/c if we don't take it there already is a line.


I just joined a lease in lowndes that is rayonier, they are charging $12/acre with no cabin or power or water


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Our lease is RMS in Butler County, they will start clear cutting tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

They must be heading for higher and drier ground. With all this rain lately.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Like said earlier they cut when they want to I hunt in Springhill sportsman club and they started cutting last week. They don't care it's hunting season:thumbdown:


----------

